# posted in MKIV.net (by me)



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I missed all your nice comments yesterday, so just so you dont think i go round saying Skylines are **** or whatever heer you go , it must have got very heated to be deleted from 2 bbs' , so keep it civil (ish) and have fun  

just when it goes and gets interesting it all gets deleted and i didnt even get to see it , did the skyline boys take umbridge at the fact that i noted that it takes an investment of over £100K to get in the 11's , tell me this isnt so , a friend of mine went to GT Art to pick up some bits and Gary there was saying he wished the Skyline engine was as strong as the supra , why do they feel the need to slag off the supra , i know we call em taxis and they call ours medallion mans cars but thats just good natured ribbing , i actually like lines but cant see me ever owning one , The only line i really respect is rocket ronnies as i know it gets driven every day or as near as (I know the RK car drove in to TOTB too:thumbs: ) but how the datsun boys can take the **** when all they do is throw money at the cars to just pip an old doggy stock bottom end non standalone Supra is beyond me !!! and its worth noting that they never win the handling course at TOTB and lost the top speed this year as well , i'll state now i have nothing against Skylines i just cant understand why the owners think they are the ultimate car , they arent as far as i can see they are the ultimate money drain .
BUT saying that every GTR ive ever been in HAS impressed me and im allways round at SklinesRus as he's 1/2 a mile from me , so GTR boys post up some of your **** taking comments but keep em civil so i can at least read em this time  

Here which supra did Ron just beat ??? That one over there with the tow bar and air con going full blast  

Dude:flame Dev


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

With a total investment of £165.99 (A second hand Mines ECU and a bleed valve) my R32 ran the quater in 12.1 secs given the same investment capital how many standard Supras would keep up with me. None that day!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> I missed all your nice comments yesterday, so just so you dont think i go round saying Skylines are **** or whatever heer you go , it must have got very heated to be deleted from 2 bbs' , so keep it civil (ish) and have fun
> 
> just when it goes and gets interesting it all gets deleted and i didnt even get to see it , did the skyline boys take umbridge at the fact that i noted that it takes an investment of over £100K to get in the 11's , tell me this isnt so , a friend of mine went to GT Art to pick up some bits and Gary there was saying he wished the Skyline engine was as strong as the supra , why do they feel the need to slag off the supra , i know we call em taxis and they call ours medallion mans cars but thats just good natured ribbing , i actually like lines but cant see me ever owning one , The only line i really respect is rocket ronnies as i know it gets driven every day or as near as (I know the RK car drove in to TOTB too:thumbs: ) but how the datsun boys can take the **** when all they do is throw money at the cars to just pip an old doggy stock bottom end non standalone Supra is beyond me !!! and its worth noting that they never win the handling course at TOTB and lost the top speed this year as well , i'll state now i have nothing against Skylines i just cant understand why the owners think they are the ultimate car , they arent as far as i can see they are the ultimate money drain .
> BUT saying that every GTR ive ever been in HAS impressed me and im allways round at SklinesRus as he's 1/2 a mile from me , so GTR boys post up some of your **** taking comments but keep em civil so i can at least read em this time
> ...


Get outta here Dude, you made some nasty'ish comments, simple, and now your backing down'ish. 

The Calders Supra is a full on drag car and it went without saying that this or Keith Cowies or RC Dev EVO were probable 1/4 mile which in the end they were.

The handling course was very specific to EVO's or Scoobs or cars of that general size weight and was won accordingly by them. There was a big gap between the Skylines and Supras though.

Top speed is over 1.25 miles and a lot of cars cannot stretch ther legs to full over this distance so it's not a real flat out Top Speed it's the fastest within 1.25 miles  . I am sure the Porsches would have been higher placed, and maybe even winners, had it been 1.5-2 miles + and a few others as well.

Cost. Now this is always an excuse losers use. It's sad and just doesn't work. No one wins anything on the cheap even you guys. If you spend 20k on your car then thats your perogative and you have the money accordingly to spend. As do others. I honestly don't know where the 100,000k figures are coming from Dude. Perhaps like I said it is the envy of others just clutching at straws.

Personally I cannot see your point you are trying to make Dude. Are you driven by self indulgence or are you trying to stake a claim to some kind of fame within the Supra world? Beats me mate. 

At the end of the day you know what is needed to make your car faster so are you going to, or are you not able to, perhaps this is your point. You'll soon cross the line between afforable and expensive and perhaps you are at this point. Only you know  .

So answer me a simple question re money and values. If you win say 1 million on the lottery and then decide to put 50,000k ish into your Supra (which you no doubt would) to make it the best, then what is the difference between earning this amount and winning this amount. A lot of people that spend a lot of money actually earn it Dude. Don't put peoples achievements/goals/desires/passion down because of a pound note. To many people do that and it is sad.

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

And today children, Glens new word is Dude  

4 times in one post, gota be a forum record

Cowabunga glen mate! lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Regarding cost, its not an excuse for losing, but it does have a lot of relevence in my eyes, i mean anyone can have a world beating monster for the right cash, takes a lot of hard work and skill to compete with that in a far smaller budget.

Myself id have a lot more, umm, respect (dont know if thats the right word), for someone say who ran a .5sec slower on relativley peanuts, than the faster car thats had a fortune spent.

Like the RIPS R32GTST4 in NZ, 10.1s, but spent almost nothing, but very wisely, and for that i "respect" (?) him more than people whos gone a bit faster but spent crazy amounts.

But when it comes down to it, one mans fortune is another mans pocket change...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

This crap is growing really tiresome !


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

SteveN said:


> And today children, Glens new word is Dude
> 
> 4 times in one post, gota be a forum record
> 
> Cowabunga glen mate! lol


Errr, Steven, that's because that's his username.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Regarding cost, its not an excuse for losing, but it does have a lot of relevence in my eyes, i mean anyone can have a world beating monster for the right cash, takes a lot of hard work and skill to compete with that in a far smaller budget.
> 
> Myself id have a lot more, umm, respect (dont know if thats the right word), for someone say who ran a .5sec slower on relativley peanuts, than the faster car thats had a fortune spent.
> 
> ...


Steven, steven, steven, steven, steven, thats 5 times  .

Why does respect and cost go hand in hand. 10.1 in a GTS, for peanuts  .

Glen
Jason you old woman


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> ... the fact that i noted that it takes an investment of over £100K to get in the 11's , tell me this isnt so ...


It isn't!!! More like just over a 10th of that!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Indeed,

The only reason people spend big amounts of cash on liners is because they want to or feel compelled to do so for other reasons.

A simple set of mods for 2-3k would result in a 12 second quarter, and for another 8k you would easily be into the 11s and still a readily driveable everyday car.

I dare say if you WANTED to you could spend another 10k on styling and other parts on the supe, and another 15k on parts for the engine to make it as bullet proof as you want. A new oil pump costs £500+ but it doesnt give you 1 more bhp, same with the water pump, oil cooler, catch tank, bigger radiator, new pulleys, chrome this, polished that etc etc.

I dont know why people throw this 100k on mods tag around, there have only been a handful of people in the UK that have spent that sort of money and it usually included at least one set of parts that either didnt work or got replaced as the horsepower went up. Look at me with my car, if I had paid list price and full labour rates for all the things done to my car it would have been well over 50grand on mods, but this would include four lots of labour as things progressed or needed redoing.

I also think people include the price of the car in the value of their spend, and with most supras this would only be a smallish sum, whereas with most skylines this is a much more expensive car to start with.

The facts of TOTB speak volumes..............it took a full on car like the CRD Supra to be the only car faster than several skylines (all of which competed well in the handling unlike the drag specific supra). The skylines were faster than the supras in the 1/4mile in general. And the supras were much further down the field in the handling than the liners were. 

So what is there to argue about??? Supras are great........skylines are better !! At the end of the day you spend what you want on your car, no one forces you, I bet Leon has a fair few bills kicking around if he felt the urge to add em up.

And whilst I know where Steve is coming from, and in some ways agree with his sentiments, you have to remember he comes from a Ford background, and hence not used to spending that little bit extra for quality X factor    

J.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

£11k on mods for 11s. Hmm, my whole car cost that much and was nearly in the 10s at TOTB. SO maybe spending lots of money is an excuse after all 

Paul


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Just to clear things up a bit, I think the 100K to get into the 11's was aimed at my car, which is a true statement, it stands me at over 100K and has only ever run in the 11's (although 11.1 is hardly the same as just scraping into the 11's). Had my aim been to go as fast as possible, as cheaply as possible the I'd have failed miserably but it wasn't. Let's face it, If I wanted to do that I'd just buy a 9.6 second car from Japan  

I could write pages on the ins and out of my Nur but don't feel the need to defend myself, let's just wait 'til the car's finished.

I still don't see why it matters how much my car stands me at anyway but it certainly shouldn't be used as an example for all Skylines.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Obviously this is for new parts retail price fitted at specialists like abbeys etc. For 3 or 4k on the right second hand good condition parts theres no reason to think you couldnt run an 11. But whats the point in taking the risk with such an expensive car/engine?? Its not like its a common old thing like a supe now is it??


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

My car does 11.5-11.6 1/4 miles and I have not spent 100K on it


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

A SCOTSMAN SPEND A 100K

ON HIS CAR NOT A CHANCE     


Keith :smokin:


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Regarding cost, its not an excuse for losing, but it does have a lot of relevence in my eyes, i mean anyone can have a world beating monster for the right cash, takes a lot of hard work and skill to compete with that in a far smaller budget.
> 
> Myself id have a lot more, umm, respect (dont know if thats the right word), for someone say who ran a .5sec slower on relativley peanuts, than the faster car thats had a fortune spent.
> 
> ...


i think same, rob has done great on his car with not throwing cash at it. he dont go for all the fancy big name stuff, he builds it all custom and the results show. the crd supra is built for a purpose and its done a good job. he got the fastest time at santapod 9.95 a skyline done a 10.1
the crd supra also got the record top speed for elvington 201mph over 1.25miles. it may not handle like a evo round track. the crd have sure made a name for themselves also having fastest scooby too. what about there gtr when that stretches its legs.
its not about imorting a 9 second car. i like to see uk built cars do well be it skyline supra rx7. it seems to be all traders/tuners cars at the moment.
cant wait to see lee`s gtr go when it is finished. the supras are a bit behind the skylines but a lot of supra people going single turbo now so should be good to see.
its all about having fun trying


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I wonder what would happen if they made golf courses pink.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bajie said:


> I wonder what would happen if they made golf courses pink.


A large number of golfers would clash with the course.

Are you still p*ssed from the weekend Bajie?


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

where has all this supra vs skyline crap come from..skyline's are awesome cars and so are supra's but both are far from the ultimate car  ...and yes big respect to robby at rips for exactly the reasons steve pointed out b4..thats why he will be building my engine aswell


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

NickM said:


> A large number of golfers would clash with the course.
> 
> Are you still p*ssed from the weekend Bajie?


Yes 

What a weekend it was.
Said I wasn't going at Christmas. Might have told a lie there  

Anyway, can't talk to you anymore coz you drive a Supra. You'll be getting a Hogg next ....


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Don't agree with this budget argument.

I know of no form of motorsport where bonus points are awarded for having spent less money than your competitors. It's all about getting around the track/down the strip the fastest (if that is your stated aim), money doesn't come into it, the stopwatch can't see how much money you've spent.

The Calders supra was imported from Japan and must have had loads spent on it so what exactly was your point Dude?

Big performance on a small budget is always nice to see because it opens the game up to more people, but budget should never be used as an excuse for losing.

If you don't win it is because you weren't fast enough, it really is that simple.


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

I drive a skyline GTR I am happy

Other people drive a Supra/evo/scooby and they are happy.

Dont matter what car you drive, how much you spend as long as deep deep deep deep down it`s the car you really want, and I can assure you the GTR is the one I want  If you want a supra then so be it!

Lee


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Supra and Skylines are totally different. A more correct comparision would be a Supra and the 300zx


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

Mat B said:


> Supra and Skylines are totally different. A more correct comparision would be a Supra and the 300zx


Aaaaaarghhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

keith said:


> A SCOTSMAN SPEND A 100K
> 
> ON HIS CAR NOT A CHANCE
> 
> ...


LOL, only £99k then


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm £100,000 - this magic 10 second figure - what a load of b*llocks.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Mat B said:


> Supra and Skylines are totally different. A more correct comparision would be a Supra and the 300zx


Now you're hurting my feelings!

That's like comparing a Skyline to a Landrover, only thing in common is the drive layout.

This reminds me of Scoobynet *years* ago when all they talked about was the Scooby vs Evo, probably still bickering now


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The people who spend BIG money on their Skylines seem to spend alot of money on things to help the longevity of the engine, spend money on the transmission, etc - basically, on parts aren't going to affect the actual performance of the car.

I remember seeing the post on MKiv and straight away it appeared a swipe at Tim's car. Well, if Tim hadn't had so many gearbox problems i'm sure he'd have had a 10 by now .. without too many problems. But, Tim's engine isn't all performance parts, there is a LOT in there that is for engine longevity.

I'm sure there are plenty of Supra owners that have spent bags of cash on their cars .. Leon Green, Paul Whiffin, to name just 2.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

People always just think whatever they currently own is the mutts nutts.

Ant.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

We shouldn't really get agitated by one persons shortcomings  . We don't see any other Supra guys bigging themselves up here or making waves  . 

I am suprised Branners put this upon us really as if we weren't such a forgiving lot we'd think he was intentionally trying to start grief, which is not the done thing for the owner of the Supra site me thinks.

Glen


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Tim said:


> Just to clear things up a bit, I think the 100K to get into the 11's was aimed at my car, which is a true statement, it stands me at over 100K and has only ever run in the 11's (although 11.1 is hardly the same as just scraping into the 11's).


Don't you worry Tim, that bad-boy IS going to pull a high 9... I consider it a personal mission now


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

TOKYO said:


> We don't see any other Supra guys bigging themselves up here or making waves


I rock. You're all Datsun driving fairies.  




(didn't like to dissapoint! )


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Glen, did you not have the chance of running a Soarer in the 10s' this year. I >think< that same car is/was for sale for just £8k...

I always thought that TOTB was about a bit of fun for the majority and a bit of a 'nerd-get-together' for the real petrol-heads.

The one thing we can all thank the net for is the cross-forum trouble-maker, there are far too many of them around if you ask me... hahahaha 

Dude, you're an Ego-Tart with clotted cream and a cherry on top.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Thorin said:


> (didn't like to dissapoint! )


The great irony is that you always do!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*ROFL*



Mycroft said:


> The great irony is that you always do!


Mycroft, It's a shame you don't come here more often


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> The great irony is that you always do!


Mycroft, I've missed you. Where have you been?

Why whenever I post with good natured banter among friends on here do you have to act like a c0ck? Have I had a go at you? Have I insulted you?

Grow up please, I'm tired of it.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Thorin said:


> Mycroft, I've missed you. Where have you been?
> 
> Why whenever I post with good natured banter among friends on here do you have to act like a c0ck? Have I had a go at you? Have I insulted you?
> 
> Grow up please, I'm tired of it.


You've missed me in one breath and then contradict yourself by going 'all hurt' on me... how can I ever be expected to please such a two faced person such as you.

Feel free to ignore me, I do it to you almost all the time, and it feels good!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi JasonO... I keep out of the way as there were just too many Porsche-files, Supra-nails and Scooba-noughts lurking for my liking... infestation makes me itch.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Mycroft, It's a shame you don't come here more often


I was thinking that very same thought today whilst I waited for an old lady to cross the road. I was going to post a thread on the very subject, not the old lady, but the fleeting visits. You really should pop (read: post) in more often old chap. 'tis a little quiet without your rectitudinous postings


----------



## japcarman (Jan 23, 2003)

Well Dude, what another mess youve got yourself into! You have done so well building your own car up to its current spec, and it is awesomely fast, I know as I have driven it. Supras are great cars, and I love them too but just because an odd fast time has been set by the Supra, its not right to start throwing mud! you cannot compare the track record over the last 20 years with the Skylines, FACT! When the Supra or anything else for that matter gets anywhere close to the history of the skyline on the race circuits and the consistancy over many years, then you can start being an equal!
A few odd fast times does not constitute or compare with the history of any skyline, so I think that time would be better spent making friends rather than enemies on a great forum. By slating them and calling them 'Datsuns' its a bit unprofessional and I expected better from you!
You did bloody well at TOTB, respect for the effort where its due, but the forum is for people to enjoy and have fun, not for this sort of crap!
It does nothing for the image and will only make you lose credibilty for a fine effort.
Knock it on the head mate. We all own bloody nice cars and some people like to spend more than others, so what! everyone has a choice! 

Stuart


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Howsie said:


> I was thinking that very same thought today whilst I waited for an old lady to cross the road. I was going to post a thread on the very subject, not the old lady, but the fleeting visits. You really should pop (read: post) in more often old chap. 'tis a little quiet without your rectitudinous postings


I suppose if I had been here more often you might have run her over and got the 3 bonus points and her pension book as a bonus...

I have been busy creating more 'friends' on the net  ... I can't tell you how popular I am... 

I have 'the knack'... naturally affable.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Has anybody noticed how this guy "Dude" has posted one message and no replies. He must be p*ssing himself laughing at the the Skyline guys who've run to the defence of their cars.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> Has anybody noticed how this guy "Dude" has posted one message and no replies. He must be p*ssing himself laughing at the the Skyline guys who've run to the defence of their cars.


No, he just exceeded his months' quota of lucidity.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

You'll realise this when you read his next post... I predict... Angst, fake laughter, inanity and low intellect...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> Has anybody noticed how this guy "Dude" has posted one message and no replies. He must be p*ssing himself laughing at the the Skyline guys who've run to the defence of their cars.


No need to defend the cars Crazy Dog, I think you'll find they do that quite well on their own (TOTB1, TOTB2, TOTB3, Santa Pod...). The owners on the other hand are a completely different kettle of fish, I don't have 'Skyline' tattooed on my arm or 'Supra' on my ar*e  but I think you'll find that this forum, unlike others, is populated by a fair and moderate bunch.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> You'll realise this when you read his next post... I predict... Angst, fake laughter, inanity and low intellect...


Oh I'm hurt!  

.

.

.

.

But you were mostly right.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The dude, man, THE DUDE!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Get outta here Dude, you made some nasty'ish comments, simple, and now your backing down'ish.
> 
> The Calders Supra is a full on drag car and it went without saying that this or Keith Cowies or RC Dev EVO were probable 1/4 mile which in the end they were.
> 
> ...


Sorry Glen i forgot you had a nasty experience in a supra driven by a muppet , as for the £100K , i site Andy Barnes (£140K++) Tim , the milenium jade one bought new Plus £47 -57K( depends where you read it ) on donor car for engine plus wheels etc etc , sorry thats £100K , do you not think i earn my money ??? Glen let me tell you i donmt know what rumours youve heard but trust me i earned every penny and still do , if theres not a meeting i work 7 days a week , ive never slagged of skylines i may well make some flipant remarks but they are in jest and you datsun boys go all to pieces , as ive said on mkiv if i could help any skyline get back out on the strip to race me or someone else i would either by spannering or donating parts like wise Andy Barnes was very helpfull last year when i tried to borrow a t piece , this is how it should be but if you all want to go round with your heads up your arses i cant do anything about that , i still make the point that if a supra had £100K + spent on it it would severly embarass a skyline (N Kiesa at Silverstone) , you guys need to relax a bit and understand its only banter !!! do you honestly think that i think Rocket Ronnie/Keith Cowie/Andy Barnes/Ron Kidells cars are slow ??? its all gamesmanship dude just chill out and say hello to Martin for me .

Dude


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Everything except the fake laughter... I feel let down.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Altho, reading it again, he did make up for it by giving us a double portion of angst.

A grateful nation sighs with relief.

Hi Dude, gnawed your way thru the straps then... good on yer son!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> ... (N Kiesa at Silverstone) ...


He would have been quicker in a GT-R though


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> We shouldn't really get agitated by one persons shortcomings  . We don't see any other Supra guys bigging themselves up here or making waves  .
> 
> I am suprised Branners put this upon us really as if we weren't such a forgiving lot we'd think he was intentionally trying to start grief, which is not the done thing for the owner of the Supra site me thinks.
> 
> Glen


Glen who's 'bigging themselves up '??? you seem to have a problem with me , i deliberatly posted here so it didnt seem i was bigging myself up , mine is a valid argument and at least i came to your forum to put over my argument ,why do you keep turning this into a them and us scenario , it isnt , is Martin pulling your strings ??? , if i could afford it i would love to have a R33 GTR kicking about , in fact i almost bought one from Stuart at skylines are us last year , so dont try and make out im some sort of anti line sent to destroy you  we all enjoy our cars , im passionate about the supra you the skyline but i dont take kindly to some prick in his first post on my home BBS calling me a twat bewcause of a remark i posted as a joke when he probably only drives a stanza , but it still stands your best only just beat my overheated car that has a tow bar and was built in breakers yard , i know that hurts but get over it  

Dude


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Howsie said:


> He would have been quicker in a GT-R though


I doubt it but you may be right  

Dude


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thorin said:


> Mycroft, I've missed you. Where have you been?
> 
> Why whenever I post with good natured banter among friends on here do you have to act like a c0ck? Have I had a go at you? Have I insulted you?
> 
> Grow up please, I'm tired of it.


Blimey, calm down mate! His comment was not that bad!

Dude: who are you? Which is your car? Its not that Monster silver auto thing is it?

Ant.

PS nice to hear from you Mycroft, as always your comments make me laugh!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> ... he probably only drives a stanza ...


That made me choke on my apple pie. V.funny.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> Altho, reading it again, he did make up for it by giving us a double portion of angst.
> 
> A grateful nation sighs with relief.
> 
> Hi Dude, gnawed your way thru the straps then... good on yer son!



Hi dude , long time no talk , how you doin ??? still sneaking around events are we , i must congratulate you on staying on a bbs for record time  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I was beginning to think you were ignoring me... after all we've been thru together that would have been cruel, thank you for taking time out of your day to make me happy.

Yeah, I must be mellowing, you don't seem half as daft as you did a year ago...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Howsie said:


> That made me choke on my apple pie. V.funny.



Thanks , i aim to please  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Blimey, calm down mate! His comment was not that bad!
> 
> Dude: who are you? Which is your car? Its not that Monster silver auto thing is it?
> 
> ...


Ant , thats the one the slow car with the tow bar and no standalone  

Dude


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> I was beginning to think you were ignoring me... after all we've been thru together that would have been cruel, thank you for taking time out of your day to make me happy.
> 
> Yeah, I must be mellowing, you don't seem half as daft as you did a year ago...


Just as daft dude !!! you still didnt tell me your theory on launching a IRS car or how to reset a mines ECU  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

japcarman said:


> Well Dude, what another mess youve got yourself into! You have done so well building your own car up to its current spec, and it is awesomely fast, I know as I have driven it. Supras are great cars, and I love them too but just because an odd fast time has been set by the Supra, its not right to start throwing mud! you cannot compare the track record over the last 20 years with the Skylines, FACT! When the Supra or anything else for that matter gets anywhere close to the history of the skyline on the race circuits and the consistancy over many years, then you can start being an equal!
> A few odd fast times does not constitute or compare with the history of any skyline, so I think that time would be better spent making friends rather than enemies on a great forum. By slating them and calling them 'Datsuns' its a bit unprofessional and I expected better from you!
> You did bloody well at TOTB, respect for the effort where its due, but the forum is for people to enjoy and have fun, not for this sort of crap!
> It does nothing for the image and will only make you lose credibilty for a fine effort.
> ...



Hi stu  , you know me i cant keep it shut , do you know you are 1 of only 2 people ever to drive my car with the single on !!!! Tell em im not a bad guy after all , i trust sales are good after all theres a lot of cabbies out there !!! Doh ive done it again  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dude,

The stuff about how your car is held together by string, the donation of scrapyard parts, the fact your nan delayed her hip operation to enable you to afford the gaffer tape to hold your inlet on......all that is as nothing because you still lost. End of. It doesnt hurt, it does rankle, it just amuses us that you feel required to justify your shortcomings to us.

We made our choice, and you made yours, and believe me I think most of us are very happy at the comparison. Anytime I want to check if I made the right decision I would just drive my car down the road................all faith would be restored. And for added brucy bonus points, the amount of looks and interest my car would cause amongst any group young or old compared to your car just puts icing on the cake.    

I think your car did very well, and its a tribute to your efforts and dedication. Pity your comments dont do you the same justice.

J.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

japcarman said:


> Well Dude, what another mess youve got yourself into! You have done so well building your own car up to its current spec, and it is awesomely fast, I know as I have driven it. Supras are great cars, and I love them too but just because an odd fast time has been set by the Supra, its not right to start throwing mud! you cannot compare the track record over the last 20 years with the Skylines, FACT! When the Supra or anything else for that matter gets anywhere close to the history of the skyline on the race circuits and the consistancy over many years, then you can start being an equal!
> A few odd fast times does not constitute or compare with the history of any skyline, so I think that time would be better spent making friends rather than enemies on a great forum. By slating them and calling them 'Datsuns' its a bit unprofessional and I expected better from you!
> You did bloody well at TOTB, respect for the effort where its due, but the forum is for people to enjoy and have fun, not for this sort of crap!
> It does nothing for the image and will only make you lose credibilty for a fine effort.
> ...


Personally stu i think this IS fun as do a lot of people , its all light hearted , i can even tollerate Mycroft in his present incarnation  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Dude,
> 
> The stuff about how your car is held together by string, the donation of scrapyard parts, the fact your nan delayed her hip operation to enable you to afford the gaffer tape to hold your inlet on......all that is as nothing because you still lost. End of. It doesnt hurt, it does rankle, it just amuses us that you feel required to justify your shortcomings to us.
> 
> ...


Be assured bladerider anytime you drive down the road i'll be behind you to pick up the bits that fall off your datsun , have you heard the phrase 'no man with a fast car needs to be justified ' ?? never mind it prob doesnt apply to you  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> Ant , thats the one the slow car with the tow bar and no standalone
> 
> Dude


LOL, causing trouble I see! I am the one with the Black FD3 RX7 at Santapod (the bloody loud one) and the black Supra at rotorstock.

Dont mind this lot, one mention of a superior car such as the RX7 gets their blood boiling   

I like the supra's but the steering  they must have copied it straight out of a grandads Honda civic. Lovely torque but I have to admit I do perfer the GTR, especially once fitted with a nice single turbo and an Fcon pro V.

+ Remember the only reason your car hasnt cost you tens of thousands is because you do all the work yourself. 

Ant.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

haha
this is class reading.............  .......fookin medallion men...........i shit em !!!
   
john get the kettle on m8 im in sussex from saturday for a week.
look out for the finest taxi around.......


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

skylinelee said:


> haha
> this is class reading.............  .......fookin medallion men...........i shit em !!!
> 
> john get the kettle on m8 im in sussex from saturday for a week.
> look out for the finest taxi around.......


LOL love that picture everytime I see it 

Hows it going Lee, where were you at TOTB??  Hows the car coming along mate?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> have you heard the phrase 'no man with a fast car needs to be justified ' ??



Thank you for making my point so ironically.   

And touch wood, nothings fell off the skybus............yet !!

J.

PS....Bloody nora Lee.....how did a northern monkey like you get the hang of a thing like that !!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> haha
> this is class reading.............  .......fookin medallion men...........i shit em !!!
> 
> john get the kettle on m8 im in sussex from saturday for a week.
> look out for the finest taxi around.......


Your welcom for a cuppa anytime big fella even if you do have a dodgy taste in cars  Monkeys car is looking good as new , when you around i will take you to see Stu another big bloke with bad taste in cars !!!  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Wow, this thread is quite something...  

Good to see Mycroft back though  Make more frequent appearances could ya!? 

To my mind, when the Supra has the competition heritage that the Skyline has, I'd consider it an equal. Right now, I just consider it to be a pretty good car in its own right, with a very tough and tuneable engine, both the 1 & 2JZ-GTE's are great units. But its not the same class as a GT-R...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Same could be said of you though Dan mate.

Im glad you are kinda back here and posting again, it was a shame you went away for a bit.

J.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I appreciate that James, very decent of you to say so - thank you.

Hope all is going well with "The future"  Its fantastic in all its orange-ness


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Thank you for making my point so ironically.
> 
> And touch wood, nothings fell off the skybus............yet !!
> 
> ...



No probs dude , were/are you into bikes ????

Dude :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep,

My first road bike, bought before I even booked my test was a mint original twin headlight Fireblade. My second bike was a 8 month old rrw which I modded a bit but had to sell to buy skyline parts, and my next bike was gonna be an EvoBlade, but RocketRon and his evil hordes (accompanied by Dans boss) have almost 100% persuaded me to buy a new Mille Factory.


And an Orange drift car........



Oh....and a supercharged jetski :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


I must try and make a new circle of friends.......they all have too much money !!! pmsl

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

OK

I admit the jetski was all my own fault, but honestly, they almost made me buy a Porsche ffs !!    

J.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

bladerider said:


> OK
> 
> I admit the jetski was all my own fault, but honestly, they almost made me buy a Porsche ffs !!
> 
> J.



ROFLMAO.......class punch line.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I aim to please............

But then I aim to miss the seat as well, and thats not totally successful either !!!

         

J.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

So Dude, I think I remember you saying that your car was overheating on the line.... was that the engine, or do you mean all the hot air inside the car?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Havent read the thread.... BUT.....

A supra is a lot better than a skyline.... std for std.... tuned for tuned... 

A skyline GTR may have better grip etc etc, but the supra is just better


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Yep,
> 
> My first road bike, bought before I even booked my test was a mint original twin headlight Fireblade. My second bike was a 8 month old rrw which I modded a bit but had to sell to buy skyline parts, and my next bike was gonna be an EvoBlade, but RocketRon and his evil hordes (accompanied by Dans boss) have almost 100% persuaded me to buy a new Mille Factory.
> 
> ...




Had a twin headlight blade and an early foxeye and then a 2001 Mille R , 2 wheeled action now banned by wife and daughter!!!
Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Crazy Dog said:


> So Dude, I think I remember you saying that your car was overheating on the line.... was that the engine, or do you mean all the hot air inside the car?


No hot air in my car dude i still have AC  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dude - do you know who owns the red Aerotop Supra with the Veilside rear wing that goes around Sussex (Brighton, Shoreham area). I've seen it about quite a bit ... Not my cup of tea, but stands out among the "every day" stuff (it's LOUD too).


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


> Havent read the thread.... BUT.....
> 
> A supra is a lot better than a skyline.... std for std.... tuned for tuned...
> 
> A skyline GTR may have better grip etc etc, but the supra is just better


I nominate you as stand-in for David Blunkett when he can't see his way onto the forum.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Christ.....you still around you muppet!!!!


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> I nominate you as stand-in for David Blunkett when he can't see his way onto the forum.


His dog is the real power in the cabinet.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> No hot air in my car dude i still have AC


Wow, impressive. Next time if you turn it off you might win


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> Wow, impressive. Next time if you turn it off you might win


He actually thought that, but we told him to leave it on.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Thorin said:


> He actually thought that, but we told him to leave it on.


I suppose that means he's a COOL "DUDE" *groan*


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


> Christ.....you still a round you muppet!!!!


Last time I looked I was here!

Everytime I log on, I'M HERE!

Wierd ain't it, spooky eh!

Are you still around?

Does your name appear over at the right of your posts.

You do ask the most awkward of questions don't you!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Daz said:


> Dude - do you know who owns the red Aerotop Supra with the Veilside rear wing that goes around Sussex (Brighton, Shoreham area). I've seen it about quite a bit ... Not my cup of tea, but stands out among the "every day" stuff (it's LOUD too).



Yes i do know him , its an NA , he goes diving on the same boat as me sometimes .

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Crazy Dog said:


> Wow, impressive. Next time if you turn it off you might win



My god next time youll want me to take my tow bar off !!!, you do know what a tow bar is ??? its what most of your skylines are attached too via a trailer, funny definition of street car that  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> Last time I looked I was here!
> 
> Everytime I log on, I'M HERE!
> 
> Wierd ain't it, spooky eh!


Annoying.




Mycroft said:


> Are you still around?


Apparently.




Mycroft said:


> Does your name appear over at the right of your posts.


No.




Mycroft said:


> You do ask the most awkward of questions don't you!


I thought it was a statement!


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> My god next time youll want me to take my tow bar off !!!, you do know what a tow bar is ??? its what most of your skylines are attached too via a trailer, funny definition of street car that
> 
> Dude :smokin:


Funny that... I thought a tow-bar was something you left fitted to your car so that you can use it as an excuse for losing. Just like air con.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

This is getting silly... I am reduced to something that I regard as quite below me, but it'll make me laugh if nothing else.

Supra. Skyline. Evo. GTO. Whatever...

We won (for the third time). So there


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

OK so what's point of this thread?
If you are saying that Supra's are better than GTR's then by what qualification? I thought the idea of TOTB was to determine what the best road going car was regardless of cost, mods etc. If that is the case then the GTR wins hands down, 3 times in a row in fact.
If you are saying that Supra's are better because they are more reliable, well you might as well argue that the Cadillac is better because it can go 100,000 miles between oil changes.
I have no idea which is the better car to drive in standard guise because I have never owned a Supra and I've crashed my GTR once too so it's not idiot proof either.
Surely it's all about personal choice, trying to argue something as objective when it is clearly subjective is pointless. This is a forum for people who like their particular cars not a soapbox that we use to shout down and decry other marques.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Have never said i wished the skyline engine was as strong as the supra ? to anyone ?
Gary
GT ART


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Funny thread, one Supra owner commenting on tow bars and A/C, and shoe string budgets when the fastest Supra has NoS, MoTec, BFG drag radials, thin front wheels, totally stripped, plastic windows, not quite daily driver material, and must have cost serious dosh too!!!

Shot himself in the foot? No, blown away both legs at the knee caps.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Supras with Balls (tow balls)

And look it has a gold rad cap.
At least it has a Cusco Strut Brace,


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Even before calders added their mods to the supra it had already had about 14,000,000 Yen spent on it in Japan  takes a lot of money to make any car that fast, but if you have it to spend then why the hell not


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> Wow, impressive. Next time if you turn it off you might win


Sorry m8 - lame! In fact woefully so!

You can do better - even Mycroft is more amusing!


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Funny thread, one Supra owner commenting on tow bars and A/C, and shoe string budgets when the fastest Supra has NoS, MoTec, BFG drag radials, thin front wheels, totally stripped, plastic windows, not quite daily driver material, and must have cost serious dosh too!!!
> 
> Shot himself in the foot? No, blown away both legs at the knee caps.


Fastest by .01 of a sec (I think it was) from the one you described formerly

I think he just handed the gun to you


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Whats that pro tool set doing on the front. Long nose moll grips and a open end spanner For those last min cam timing tweeks?


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have the greatest privelege to own both (I have another Supra coming to compliment the LM!)

Lighten up guys - you are all taking this too seriously!

If I'm lucky i get a couple of fares to Heathrow each day - helps towards the £100K!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Dude  , don't try to make your excuses mate and bring other things to the conversation that bear absolutely no relevance ie. like the accident I had whilst passengering in Martins Supra or the T piece you borrowed off Andy Barnes etc. Lame Dude lame  .

Your back peddaling now is somewhat embarrassing and your need to change direction is almost as funny as watching a Supra on the TOTB handling course (we can jest as well you know) but hey you carry on. It does make me laugh when people like yourself stir it all up with meaning, and then try to spin it all around to being a 'laugh'. Sorry Dude that doesn't wash anymore and especially not here  .

And I thought someone called Dude was supposed to be cool and laid back. You certainly changed the definition of that for the worst  .

Glen


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Tiewraps on the SQV ??


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

nigel f said:


> Supras with Balls (tow balls)
> 
> And look it has a gold rad cap.
> At least it has a Cusco Strut Brace,


Yep standard engine with light mods costing no more than a Skyline gearknob   .

Damn, never knew you done them times with a trolley jack attached. RESPECT   .

Glen


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

> I have the greatest privelege to own both (I have another Supra coming to compliment the LM!)


Now hows that a compliment???


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Now hows that a compliment???


As it shows how much better the GTR really is!!!


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

Glen, You are taking this personally - or making it personal! No need!

Supra on handling course comment = v good - but innacurate - Come on - there was no supra on the handling course - it couldn't get to the start line without RLTC !!


----------



## Paul 666 (Oct 14, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Now hows that a compliment???


Com´pli`ment
n. 1. An expression, by word or act, of approbation, regard, confidence, civility, or admiration; a flattering speech or attention; a ceremonious greeting; as, to send one's compliments to a friend.
Tedious waste of time, to sit and hear
So many hollow compliments and lies.
- Milton.
Many a compliment politely penned.
- Cowper.
To make one a compliment 
to show one respect; to praise one in a flattering way. 
To make one's compliments to 
to offer formal courtesies to.
- Locke. 
To stand on compliment 
to treat with ceremony. 

v. t. 1. To praise, flatter, or gratify, by expressions of approbation, respect, or congratulation; to make or pay a compliment to.
Monarchs should their inward soul disguise; . . . 
Should compliment their foes and shun their friends.
- Prior. 
v. i. 1. To pass compliments; to use conventional expressions of respect.
I make the interlocutors, upon occasion, compliment with one another 


tsk...I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul 666 said:


> Glen, You are taking this personally - or making it personal! No need!


Not at all personal Paul. My comments are based solely on Dude's remarks. I don't even know Dude, and have never met him, but have followed his car on MKiv with great interest and was well happy to see it run at TOTB so well.

Please don't get confused that I may have issues, I don't. This is where the thread has been spun into something it isn't detracting from the real purpose/point of Dude's thread and Branners's posting it here.

Glen


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gary said:


> Have never said i wished the skyline engine was as strong as the supra ? to anyone ?
> Gary
> GT ART



Forgot the guy in the wheel chair gary or perhaps he's lieing to me 

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Yep standard engine with light mods costing no more than a Skyline gearknob   .
> 
> Damn, never knew you done them times with a trolley jack attached. RESPECT   .
> 
> Glen


Yes a gold rad cap purchased from halfords , its a stock £3.50 cap Glenn , you really are scraping the barrel now , i know its unusual to see a car drive in to TOTB but thats obviously confused you , why have you taken this so personaly ??? ive tried to make it clear why i came to your forum so in case you have mis understood here it is again , there was a thread over on MKIV and i posted a remark intended as a joke , next thing is the whole threads gone and likewise the reciprocating one here , i never got to see it and thought jeez that must have got bad for 2 threads to be deleted , so i thought id come up here and let you all say it again to my face , i dont 'hate' skylines or think all the well known ones are slow , i do hate anally retentive owners of any make of car who think they are above you , as an example i would have thought it was only polite/sporting for the victor of a final to come and shake hands with the guy he just beat , apparently not . I have not said anything that i believe to be untrue , my comments about having to throw a lot of money at your cars are valid , i do not use them as an excuse for Ron bweating me , he did that fair and square . Has that cleared things up , like i said Glen i dont know why you seem to want to make things so personal there really is no need ive got no axe to grind with anyone on here , i didnt ask Branners to put that link up , dont get me wrong i love cranking you guys up and to those that say 'oh this is stupid ' have a look at the amount of views this thread has in just 24 hrs, its human nature , people love an argument , so im off to polish my gold rad cap and try and get the trolley jack off the car (i wondered why it was handling funny) 

One last point till i get home tonite , if the skyline has such a great racing pedigree why did it keep getting its **** kicked so bad by the supra in JGTC ???? and remember those sups only had an MR2 4 cylinder lump ??  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Supra Supra Supra 

I technically own one of each just now...... ptffff


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> Funny thread, one Supra owner commenting on tow bars and A/C, and shoe string budgets when the fastest Supra has NoS, MoTec, BFG drag radials, thin front wheels, totally stripped, plastic windows, not quite daily driver material, and must have cost serious dosh too!!!
> 
> Shot himself in the foot? No, blown away both legs at the knee caps.


You obviously didnt see the thread that we had over on MKIV when he imported that did you , yet another example of importing power , allthough CRD have since modded it . As for the fastest , where ?? ok it has the fastest 1/4 (at the moment) but if it was the fastest why wasnt it racing Ron Kidell ???? Now thats shooting yourself in the foot my friend , like i said drag racing aint about running times its about getting to the end first ie a 9.9 aint no good if you cut a 2 sec reaction time and an 11 sec car crosses the line first , still good job it didnt get in the final if its that much quicker than mine  
BTW he qualified with a 10.84 and just after qualifying ended i ran a 10.85 so i guess i just proved my point again an open cheque doesnt mean a faster car everytime  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Not read the post as no doubt have more blinkers than the gold cup, but...

Feel like a goon for the "dude" jokes at glen, didnt read the blokes username, lol 

And of course low budget is no excuse in racing for not winning, but what i mean is a person with a slightly slower time but much lower budget gets a lot more credit/respect/whatever from me than someone whos spent silly money and is just a teeny bit quicker.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

John
As all this seems to be aimed at me I had a read of the Supra thread.
Glen hit the nail on the head about the Top Secret car. I bought that car for it's history and heritage and to make sure it came to the U.K. I made the TOTB comment light heartedly as the earliest date it can be registered in the U.K. is 1st August 2005. To think I bought it for the sole purpose of winning TOTB is laughable, I've already got a car more than capable of that once I've sorted the gearbox. The Top Secret car probably won't even run there.

I'll make a point of coming to say hello at Jap show as one thing at least we have in common is a liking for fast cars (only I like faster ones  )


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> why have you taken this so personaly ???


I haven't, I'm not in anyway defending myself, or attacking you, all I'm merely doing is replying with my opinion to your comments. Don't fool yourself into thinking anything you could possibly say would for one minute make me take it personally. You appear to have a too high impression of yourself Dude if you think that   .

Anyway as usual this kind of thread and its starter appears to have run its course.

Glen


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> One last point till i get home tonite , if the skyline has such a great racing pedigree why did it keep getting its **** kicked so bad by the supra in JGTC ???? and remember those sups only had an MR2 4 cylinder lump ??



Is that why the GTR won the GT500 class in last years JGTC?


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> and say hello to Martin for me .





dudersvr said:


> is Martin pulling your strings ???


Wow, not even involved in any of this inter forum banter and my name comes up. Do you have a fixation with me or something John ?

As for me pulling Glens strings, that is just so comical I’m surprised my sides haven’t split. Anybody who has actually met Glen will know exactly what I mean, he is his own man unlike some others who are always on the look out for recognition from others. 

You know reading through this whole thread is pretty comical John especially when it gets to your back tracking and trying to make light of earlier remarks.



dudersvr said:


> ive never slagged of skylines i may well make some flipant remarks but they are in jest and you datsun boys go all to pieces


Still it’s a skill that no doubt you have perfected after all these years of slagging people off behind their backs.

Something that also springs to mind is a vision of a sore loser and your continuous drivel denouncing Skylines seems to prove it. Or do you feel shunned by the fact that nobody apart from your own little clique congratulated you on your efforts ? I mean ………



dudersvr said:


> as an example i would have thought it was only polite/sporting for the victor of a final to come and shake hands with the guy he just beat , apparently not .


Ever stop to think as proceedings were running late maybe Ron was more concerned with collecting his trophy ? 

So far your excuses have included….
They spend XXk on their cars.
Their car was imported fully modded
He was messing about with his laptop and caused me to over heat. 
I had the boost controller off (as quoted in Jap performance magazine)
Their car was totally stripped out
They have more money than me

Hmmmm now doesn’t that sound (in conjunction with your overall bitchyness to all things Skyline) like the ways and actions of a sore loser ? 

I don’t hear of Calder, or for that matter any of the other Supra’s who competed whinging and slagging off the marque that beat them. Thanks god not all Supra owners are so insecure.

Get over yourself John you lost, move on and prepare for the next event ! 

Maybe by that time you will have found something more mechanically sound than rubber bands to hold on your BOV !





Paul 666 said:


> Glen, You are taking this personally - or making it personal! No need!


Paul, you posting that just proves you are the biggest hypocrite around. Turning a constructive discussion into a personal slagging match is one of your specialities. 


Apologies to Cem and the Mods for adding to an already heated thread, but where my name is mentioned with such bitterness I felt it only right to oblige. However this will be my one and only post on this thread.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Martin F said:


> Apologies to Cem and the Mods for adding to an already heated thread, but where my name is mentioned with such bitterness I felt it only right to oblige. However this will be my one and only post on this thread.


Lot's of people have pointed this thread to us so I'm hoping that none of the regular forum owners show us up as being either immature or illsporting.

It's a typical thread on every car forum in the world. My car's better than yours. It's been done so many times I'm suprised half of you are trying to justify it.

Cem


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

At the end of the day this John "dude" seems to think that he's the man.

I would point out a few things from last years event.

Keith Cowie lost in the semi's to Simon Norris when he lost boost/bogged down.

Simon then went and lost to Hugh Keir in a similar fashion when his car bogged/lost anti lag, whatever it was I cant quite remeber, but the point is........

Neither of these people decided to then claim how much better their car was than the one who actually beat them. In fact they both jokingly pointed to it to show what numpties they could be at times and we all had a laugh WITH them.

Im pleased that you have a car capable of a 10second quarter, I wish mine could. I am glad that you have found a compromise between spending money, doing your own mechanics, and reliability that you are happy with to get you this result. But the actual results are that there are quite a few cars around that are quicker than yours. But then there always is, unless you happen to be the proud owner of Thrust SSC.

Alot of what youre saying makes sense, but the way you are portraying yourself just makes a joke of these things. You might have the best reactions and gearchanges of anyone who attended TOTB, but I notice that you are just a regular guy, not a full WRC or F1 Driver. Be pleased with what you acheived, but dont use that barometer as anything other than you had a good day at the races. Wait til you have set the fastest times, and won a few more trophies before you start giving it, otherwise when you do eventually have reliable regular success no-one will be interested as they will just think of you as a loudmouth troublemaker.

Just an observation.

J.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

The lord hath spoken   

Who cares, that boring jet car is faster than you all so there.
(+there is an RX7 in the states that runs high 6's  )

Very happy as it looks like Miggsy has found us a new demo car, fingers crossed


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Never noticed this thread untill now, what a shame. As a massive advocate of the "true street car" I was a big fan of Dudes performance on the day.

I mentioned it to many people I was so impressed with his performance, how unfortunate that I now have to relay the information that its a case of good car shame about the driver, how disapointing.


Sorry AJ I forgot to mention, did you see Geff ran a 10.61 at 130 in the Rex ?

Not bad going for a first outing


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

No, I heard about it - 10.6 from his T51R 13b powered FD - stunning. Maybe the Skyline boys will pick up their game now!  Not bad for a 1.3 litre engine eh!

Ant.

PS Marc - are you getting an FD next then


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> there was a thread over on MKIV and i posted a remark intended as a joke


You wouldn't make a very good comedian, so don't give up the day job.


----------



## Chris B (Jun 28, 2004)

Just to add more banter Impreza's are best

4 in the Top 10 1/4 mile @ TOTB3


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

GT-R's Rule... THE POD

The place to be!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> No, I heard about it - 10.6 from his T51R 13b powered FD - stunning. Maybe the Skyline boys will pick up their game now!  Not bad for a 1.3 litre engine eh!
> 
> Ant.
> 
> Some of the three and four rotor Mazdas have been rather unsporting winning the 24 hour .1200 bhp on Methanol 8sec quater runs whats going on


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Recall the guy Dude,
but the conversation was not quite in the quoted form you have portrayed, as i never wish anything as if i cant achive what i set out to do i keep looking
and trying until i do,
I think the quote you are using was with reference to standard bottom ends and bolt on acessories and it came from him and maybe i just agreed.
I am building a supra engine at the moment,this does not seem to me to be as strong as the gtr engine but i am trying to make a good one as they share certain simularities
The parts are a lot cheaper though and they do undobtedley make good power, i think their reliability would be somewhat short of the gtr on a bended cuircit instead of just 1\4 mile straight lines, i recall kiessas supra mentioned earlier on the cuircit its reliability was about 2 sessions but it did go some thats for sure,
I did not attend totb so i missed all the fun but i have heard about your car and your achivements so just carry on doing it
I only posted as i saw my name mentioned in your first post and thought what the f!!k is this all about, it seems i cant have a conversation without it making news on a bbs board these days

Gary
GT ART


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gaz,

Those crotchless girls panties you wanted are in btw mate, 32 waist right, just like you said !!!

     

J.

Does this count as a sermon too then Lemming??


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*J*

only you could come up with something like that,it shows me the depths of your imagination

Gary


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

depths???

ooooo that sounds deep !!!

pmsl

hope youre well bud, im off to bed

cya

j.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well thanks guys at least ive now managed to see the kinda posts i missed from the deleted threads but what i cant understand is the fact that you guys have managed to buy and run these expensive cars yet you cant even read , you all still seem to think ive come here to have a pop (at Tim) according to him , i didnt/havent , but it was athread about his new purchase that kicked it off , i cant be arsed with you lot turning everything round to suit the skyline way of thinking , no ones making excuses for losing all i did was state you have to spend a lot on a skyline compared to a supra , re JGTC i suppose it had to happen sooner rather than later , Glen funny your comment of trying to make light of it as thats excactly what youve done on MkIV , Martin , Ron K was so busy tyring to get his trophy that he stood 4 feet from for ten minutes whilst they cocked up the prize giving . Im afraid everything i heard about the skyline board is true you really are of the opinion you are superior . Tim im not aiming this thread at you your Millenium Jade car is a corker just not my cup of tea for the money youve spent , id rather have 5 faster supras , im done with this thread and and any of you that can get your heads out your arses long enough can come say hello at a meet and find out for yourselves if im an arsehole im sure youll find im not buts thats up to you .  

Just remember the skyline tuning ethos 
'Never has so much been spent by so many to go so slow'

Its a shame your cars arent as easy to tune as you lot are to wind up , love and kisses to you all  

Dude


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Dude, how can you argue for the Supra when this is amongst your ranks; 
   



















From another person that doesnt take things too seriously.   

Ant.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Well thanks guys at least ive now managed to see the kinda posts i missed from the deleted threads but what i cant understand is the fact that you guys have managed to buy and run these expensive cars yet you cant even read , you all still seem to think ive come here to have a pop (at Tim) according to him , i didnt/havent , but it was athread about his new purchase that kicked it off , i cant be arsed with you lot turning everything round to suit the skyline way of thinking , no ones making excuses for losing all i did was state you have to spend a lot on a skyline compared to a supra , re JGTC i suppose it had to happen sooner rather than later , Glen funny your comment of trying to make light of it as thats excactly what youve done on MkIV , Martin , Ron K was so busy tyring to get his trophy that he stood 4 feet from for ten minutes whilst they cocked up the prize giving . Im afraid everything i heard about the skyline board is true you really are of the opinion you are superior . Tim im not aiming this thread at you your Millenium Jade car is a corker just not my cup of tea for the money youve spent , id rather have 5 faster supras , im done with this thread and and any of you that can get your heads out your arses long enough can come say hello at a meet and find out for yourselves if im an arsehole im sure youll find im not buts thats up to you .
> 
> Just remember the skyline tuning ethos
> 'Never has so much been spent by so many to go so slow'
> ...


Not quite up to your usual standard I must say.  

Sure many people have spent a lot of money on their cars, but there are many more that haven't and continue to disprove your theory. You simply have a biased opinion which seems to be founded on a few cars but even then you don't know the detail. 

As for the people on this board having their heads underneath their tonsils, it’s true for some and not for others, show me a public forum where this is not true!? 

Please move over when you see me approach... I may have just robbed a bank to finance my next GT-R upgrade.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Well thanks guys at least ive now managed to see the kinda posts i missed from the deleted threads but what i cant understand is the fact that you guys have managed to buy and run these expensive cars yet you cant even read , you all still seem to think ive come here to have a pop (at Tim) according to him , i didnt/havent , but it was athread about his new purchase that kicked it off , i cant be arsed with you lot turning everything round to suit the skyline way of thinking , no ones making excuses for losing all i did was state you have to spend a lot on a skyline compared to a supra , re JGTC i suppose it had to happen sooner rather than later , Glen funny your comment of trying to make light of it as thats excactly what youve done on MkIV , Martin , Ron K was so busy tyring to get his trophy that he stood 4 feet from for ten minutes whilst they cocked up the prize giving . Im afraid everything i heard about the skyline board is true you really are of the opinion you are superior . Tim im not aiming this thread at you your Millenium Jade car is a corker just not my cup of tea for the money youve spent , id rather have 5 faster supras , im done with this thread and and any of you that can get your heads out your arses long enough can come say hello at a meet and find out for yourselves if im an arsehole im sure youll find im not buts thats up to you .
> 
> Just remember the skyline tuning ethos
> 'Never has so much been spent by so many to go so slow'
> ...


Shame really, a sound debate a times, marred with facetious remarks (and can be interpreted as us all have our head up our arses but what would you expect from a forum such as this made with passionate members), but that aside I can't see why you would think that's it. Dude your original points have been answered, and some cases objectively and others comments have been refuted. To say that's it and end it the way you have reminds me of my primary school days!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*The Big Labowski*

Only just seen this too.

I have read this thread but still dont understand the arguement or why there is one.

As you use me for an arguement : I may have spent more money on my GTR than you have on your Supra Dude however it run low tens on cold proper street tyres, you dont 

My Supra was the best car I have ever owned and have fond memories of it.

I see Guy lurking in the pictures someone posted up, the camera never likes him the poor git 

Willyrider : Gary, size 32? &uck off!, he must be in the 36 club


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I was being kind Wiggler !!!

   

I guess you know what to expect from Dude & co in response to your latest project. But then Im sure you knew that already.   

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

James,
If you're struggling to get rid of the 32's, I could sqeeze into them for ya


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> I see Guy lurking in the pictures someone posted up, the camera never likes him the poor git



Me - which photos?

Anyway if it's me and I look crap in photos, the reason is that, er - I look crap in real life 

Guy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

AJFleming said:


>


I take it you mean this picture of Guy  .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Ha ha yeah is that a standard Porsche colour or is it one specially for you guy?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Guys i really didnt want to keep replying but a few glasses of wine etc etc , Andy your car is the Bizz but its had soo much spent for soo little performance , as for cold street tyres i was running BFG drag radials 100% street legal , COLD if you aint got the power to warm em up then dont bleat , and as your car spends more time on a trailer than the black top get some serious rubber dude everyone else has and as they say in for £100K in for a pound , dont get me wrong all your skylines are well built etc etc i am NOT faulting them but who's making excuses now cold legal tyres !!!! please get a line lock or even better get a supra Oh i forgot HKS wouldnt let you !!! thats a real shame Andy because had you built a Supra in the way you do then Boy that would have been a FAST car , still hindsight is wonderfull thing (I wonder why HKS wont let you build a supra!!!!) . Once again guys i didnt come to make myself Public enemy No1    , i look forward to some stiff competition at Jap Performance and im off to wash some screens to pay for my race fuel  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

BlueFin said:


> Shame really, a sound debate a times, marred with facetious remarks (and can be interpreted as us all have our head up our arses but what would you expect from a forum such as this made with passionate members), but that aside I can't see why you would think that's it. Dude your original points have been answered, and some cases objectively and others comments have been refuted. To say that's it and end it the way you have reminds me of my primary school days!



Ah primary school !!!! those were the days , nothing to worry about other than if mother had the dinner ready etc etc  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Who cares kids!!! Life is too short... hold the person you love close and hang the rest, I am drunk, but happy, try it, there is more to life than cars and angst and hurt pride or fluffed up pride... look around realise what really matters and get REAL, I mena REALLY REAL... dude, I'll sort the info on the ECU stuff for you, my apologies for ****ing you around... I get a bee up my ahse just like anyone... enjoy life children ENJOY LIFE... it is short... risk only what you are ready to lose at the turn of a card... nighty night.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> Who cares kids!!! Life is too short... hold the person you love close and hang the rest, I am drunk, but happy, try it, there is more to life than cars and angst and hurt pride or fluffed up pride... look around realise what really matters and get REAL, I mena REALLY REAL... dude, I'll sort the info on the ECU stuff for you, my apologies for ****ing you around... I get a bee up my ahse just like anyone... enjoy life children ENJOY LIFE... it is short... risk only what you are ready to lose at the turn of a card... nighty night.


And the punchline is  .............................................

Stop it Mycroft you are scaring me now  .

Glen


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> please get a line lock or even better get a supra Oh i forgot HKS wouldnt let you !!! thats a real shame Andy because had you built a Supra in the way you do then Boy that would have been a FAST car , still hindsight is wonderfull thing (I wonder why HKS wont let you build a supra)


I haven't a clue where you get your information from! If Andy wants to build a Supra all he has to do is make the call and order the bits. HKS don't tell him what he can and can't do. 

Gazmo.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Dude,

I feel sad for you, really I do. It is clearly eating you up that others have more money to spend on going quickly than you.
I hope you don't spend your sundays shouting at the TV, deriding Ferrari for spending all that money and only being 4 secs a lap faster than Jordan or Minardi.

Unfortunately performance costs, and it seems to cost more here than say the USA, how fast can you afford to go? Also to consider is the law of diminishing returns, e.g. for Andy Barnes to get well into the nines would cost money, each 1/10th shaved off the time costing more than the last. The same is true for you.

You have done well by any standards, low budget or not, but you haven't won anything. Sadly this makes your point about other peoples costs sound like sour grapes.

Why not set up some kind of series where costs are taken into consideration? There may well be a lot of like minded people out there who want to run the times on a tight budget (I am well aware of how difficult this would be to police but don't let that put you off).

The HKS comment is frankly pathetic. Grow up. To think that a large company like HKS is going to dictate what cars its UK dealers can drive or tune beggars belief. HKS make parts for all makes of car, not just nissan Skylines. 

The Supra and older skylines are getting a little 'old school' now and so are getting less attention from the tuners, hence they don't make the best demo cars. Maybe this is why the supra wasn't used by Andy, who knows?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Topsecret made a 1000bhp Skyline and a 1000bhp Supra a good few years back as demo cars. 

They put a Skyline engine in the Supra.... Go figure  :smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

hows the Pro GTR going andy? is it just the engine or the body and car that is being erm... worked on?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

NoNothin said:


> Dude,
> 
> I feel sad for you, really I do. It is clearly eating you up that others have more money to spend on going quickly than you.
> I hope you don't spend your sundays shouting at the TV, deriding Ferrari for spending all that money and only being 4 secs a lap faster than Jordan or Minardi.
> ...


Jeez you guys will make me have more comebacks than Frank Sinatra , a while ago Andy came on MKIV.NET saying he was going to build a MKIV supra drag/whatever car , everyone spoke about it for a couple of weeks , Andy even saying i want to buy a car etc , then nothing , I speak to a few people in the trade and am told Andys been told to concentrate on the Skyline , nothing wrong with that just HKS obviously know the sup would kick the liners **** and donrt want that as more liner owners NEED go fast bits  , this was told to me by more than one person invloved in the Jap car scene , why not let Andy answer why he went up on Mkiv saying he was building this and that then nothing !!!!!!. 
I dont need a competition with a ltd price range thats what i cant understand , how many times do i have to say i can compete with any of your cars on a smaller budget , thats the whole point of this post , all your top cars are VERY fast BUT at what COST ??? I dont want any advantage , I dont NEED any advantage , my car has only run at 3 events and isnt even set up yet , money isnt the problem taking time out from work to play with the car is , im gonna repeat the point of this thread for the SLOWER ones amongst you THE SKYLINE COSTS AN INORDINATE AMOUNT OF MONEY TO TUNE COMPARED TO A SUPRA THAT CAN COMPETE TOP SPEED AND ACCELERATION FOR UNDER1/3 THE DATSUNS BUDGET!!!, no 1/4 given or expected and my car drives to events  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The winner of TOTB for the past 3 years has driven to and from the event as well Dude (as have numerous other Skylines). The problem is, you only notice the FEW that turn up on a trailer (most of which could have been driven there, but i'm sure the owners wanted a slightly more relaxed ride over a long distance) - plus save on fuel costs !!

There's no doubting your car is fast (i saw it at TOTB and was impressed) but your perceptions on the Skyline scene are wildly innacurate. Yes, some of the top cars have had fortunes spent on them (in the same way as Leon Green has spent a fortune, Paul Whiffin has spent a fortune, Terry Saunders (if i've got his name right) spent a fortune on their Supra's). The cars PUSHING THE BOUNDRIES will always spend more - as they tend to break things while they are testing and getting them right. Once they've proven something works, the rest of us benefit.

I think this thread is going round in circles.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Dude, out of interest, what times did your car run and how much have you spent on it?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Dude, out of interest, what times did your car run and how much have you spent on it?


At TOTB it ran a 10.85 just after qualifying ended , top speed 184.6 
Cost of stock car
++ BL turbo kit £3100
BL box £2000
SAFC used £100
itc " £125
Fuel system £700
NOS £400
cams £700
converter £500
sundries £1000

Best time at pod 10.82 @ 132mph with 2.2 60ft and had to back off a little before the line , expect to run low 10's at Jap performance after a few allterations , drove from brighton to york on 1 tank of fuel towing a trailer to watford .

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Daz said:


> The winner of TOTB for the past 3 years has driven to and from the event as well Dude (as have numerous other Skylines). The problem is, you only notice the FEW that turn up on a trailer (most of which could have been driven there, but i'm sure the owners wanted a slightly more relaxed ride over a long distance) - plus save on fuel costs !!
> 
> There's no doubting your car is fast (i saw it at TOTB and was impressed) but your perceptions on the Skyline scene are wildly innacurate. Yes, some of the top cars have had fortunes spent on them (in the same way as Leon Green has spent a fortune, Paul Whiffin has spent a fortune, Terry Saunders (if i've got his name right) spent a fortune on their Supra's). The cars PUSHING THE BOUNDRIES will always spend more - as they tend to break things while they are testing and getting them right. Once they've proven something works, the rest of us benefit.
> 
> I think this thread is going round in circles.


Leon agreed allthough the car has been used as a test bed for his hybrid/turbo set ups 
Paul W cant comment but a few quid yes 
Terry S prob circa £40K but a genuine 200mph car in road trim , a full £100K less the andy barnes claims for is GTR .
Give me £20K in cash and i could supply a Supra and tune it same as mine thats a 10 sec car , now give me the other £127K the sumo car owes and see how fast i can make it go and how well i can make it handle then add a TRD widebody (£2K) that i can fit and paint myself and see which gets the most attention , do you see where im coming from , prob not but ive tried  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Must admit those are good times for 2WD, any idea on power?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tim said:


> Must admit those are good times for 2WD, any idea on power?



TIM without being funny i dont like quoting power figures as dynos are so subjective , fantastic tools for tuning but leave you open for much **** taking ala some hub dynos !!! but at road tune levels/boost on optimax its around 460 rwhp on CPL's dynamometer dyno (same as G force) upping boost and using race fuel the power jumps dramatically !!! Take it for a spin and see what you think  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Dude,

I see your running NoS. Top gear nitroused an XJS banger, and beat a gaggle of the latest supercars, for IIRC £700 all in.

Whats your point? Should everyone with an Porsche Turbo buy an old XJS?

We drive Skylines, because we like Skylines.

Some people like to have long lists of non essential Jap tuning mods, that cost the earth. 
Some can get cars to go without these parts, but obviously need to know a little bit about tuning.
We are not all tuners, and some of us have more money than tuning ability, therefore we have to pay someone else to tune our cars, which is expensive.
Some like to brag that the've spent £xxxK on thier cars, when in reality they haven't, but sounds good to the spotty faced teens that read the magazine articles.
Some spend £100K on thier cars, but in reality the've spent £10,000 10 times over due to breakages, and spec changes.

I'm sure there will be some low budget fast Skylines hitting the strips in the near future that make you eat your words. Skylines can also be built on a small budget.

Oh, and Skylines, it seems, don't need N2O to go fast. Lets see you run against Skylines without the go fast for cheap bottle.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> Take it for a spin and see what you think
> 
> Dude :smokin:


I'd love to give it a blast but I don't think I've got what it takes to drive a car like that.

Just wondered about power as your 1/4 mile times were somewhere near CRD Supra but top speed was a long way off, I guess that's down to the nitrous?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Dude , have you got a 1/4 time without nitrous???

It might be a more accurate comparison with some budget cars on here, 
as i dont know any of us that run N2O ?????

BTW well done  

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> At TOTB it ran a 10.85 just after qualifying ended , top speed 184.6
> Cost of stock car
> ++ BL turbo kit £3100
> BL box £2000
> ...


Thanks for posting those up. They are very good figures! Does the standard clutch take all that power?

From my perspective a GT-R wouldn't be far off those figures if the money was spent correctly.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Its an auto with a stronger converter in it (is that correct dude, it certainly sounded like it)

A lot of the reason for dudes times are down to this arrangment, everywhere bar here people use autos for drag racing, I dunno why we still have this predujice against slush boxes as for drag applications as they are outstanding.

If you look at the 60ft time of the supra you can see that the box has managed to not only limit wheelspin off the line but then progressivly increase the power as it moves off from standstill.

Add in the fact they are just blindingly simple to launch and you have a winning combination straight away. Full throttle shift .... why, you never take your foot off the throttle in an auto  

I alway wondered why the Aussies got such great times on the 1/4, just look at the percentage who use uprated autoboxes and you have your answer.


----------



## yellow devil (Mar 9, 2004)

what can i say i have read the whole post , i have been out in the supra in question and my god its fast, and i drive a fast car. all i can say is the most important part of all this is that you have fun. i have spent a lot on my car but i feel sometimes if id spent it on a supra i would have had an even faster car. 
it easy to run a car in a straight line, on a track thats different or even a road.
lets just say we should be all happy with what we have got. 
dude your car rocks though mate.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

JAY-R32 said:


> Dude , have you got a 1/4 time without nitrous???
> 
> It might be a more accurate comparison with some budget cars on here,
> as i dont know any of us that run N2O ?????
> ...


All the pod times are without NOS , it only has a 50 shot to make the turbo spool on the line then it switches off at 1 bar , so im afraid to say the NOS doesnt really make a lot of diff power wise , but dont start on the NOS debate its only a fuel nothing else or were all the skylines running tescos finest , in fact ive not managed to get the NOS working right yet (since ive had it ive only used 4lbs out of the bottle )as it needs a purge because for about 2 seconds i get no NOS and only fuel , the only run i did with the nos at TOTB it went slower but higher trap speed , like i said ive only to date used 4lbs and in your desperation to find fault with the car did none of you think i could be cooling the IC with it !!!!  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> Its an auto with a stronger converter in it (is that correct dude, it certainly sounded like it)
> 
> A lot of the reason for dudes times are down to this arrangment, everywhere bar here people use autos for drag racing, I dunno why we still have this predujice against slush boxes as for drag applications as they are outstanding.
> 
> ...


Corect dude , Built auto with a hi stall converter which means it doesnt lock until a preset(factory) rpm , the Box is good for 9 sec runs .
The 60ft is still pants though with this setup it should be 1.5/6 secs !!!(this is where i get the low 10 figure from , 2.2 - 1.6 =0.6 of a sec , take that from the 10.8 and theres a 10.2 sec run , factor in that i had to feather the throttle at the end (DET) and who knows , the car was performing much better at TOTB aside from 60fts , dude to being set up by cpl on their dyno , i think the times would have been better had it run at a proper strip , also got the annoying prob of having to shift into o/d before the line which i cant do at WOT this is due to a rev limiter in the Mines ecu (tried to ring prospec but phone cut off!!!) so ive bought some 2" taller tyres to change the gearing , they are DOT marked but much stickier than DR's so it will hook up with the NOS and get to the end with one less gear change .
As Crail L says you will never change gear faster than a built auto on the strip , for heads up racing they give an edge because you pretty much know how the car will launch  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tim said:


> I'd love to give it a blast but I don't think I've got what it takes to drive a car like that.
> 
> Just wondered about power as your 1/4 mile times were somewhere near CRD Supra but top speed was a long way off, I guess that's down to the nitrous?


Tim the cars a pussy cat !!! to drive . How about at TSC at woodbridge next year , if you dont fancy a drive then we are allowed to have passengers , reason i say woodbridge is if gets all sideways there aint too much to hit , i have had it lose the rear even at the 1/8 mile at the Pod and thats a bit hairy as its doing about 110mph .

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tim re the crd top speed , they are using a 3 stage system which will give them a massive top end rush the normally trap about 10 mph more than me 143-133

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry John, you misunderstood, when I said I haven't got what it takes to drive it I meant chest wig and medallions   .

Nothing wrong with nitrous anyway, got it on one of mine now.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Dude, good to see that at last some of the Supra guys are doing what I have been doing for years, sort the Auto'box and you get some amazing results.

I run my car with a 2,800rpm stall but the unit is smaller than standard [giving sharper take off] the 9inch from the States are inferior to the 8inch you can get in the UK/OZ.

Have you changed altered the gear shift springs?

That makes a huge difference, ditching one of them for no spring gets you off the line like a racing car.

Have you switched out the 'soft change' in the 'box ECU as well? Another really useful trick for the change from second to top where there is some time lost also.

Have you limited the droop? the Soop has too much and you lose a huge amount of time in the first 60feet due to not addressing this... tell me more!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> Dude, good to see that at last some of the Supra guys are doing what I have been doing for years, sort the Auto'box and you get some amazing results.
> 
> I run my car with a 2,800rpm stall but the unit is smaller than standard [giving sharper take off] the 9inch from the States are inferior to the 8inch you can get in the UK/OZ.
> 
> ...


Mycroft , i dont know what Boostlogic actually do to the box but it does shift a LOT harder and quicker than a stock one when it changes it sounds like a motorbike now , the fact that the stock TRAC is gone will make it change harder as the ecu doesnt pull as much timing on the shift , your welcome to a go if you want to see what the change is like .

Dude


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tim said:


> Sorry John, you misunderstood, when I said I haven't got what it takes to drive it I meant chest wig and medallions   .
> 
> Nothing wrong with nitrous anyway, got it on one of mine now.


No worries Tim i have a chest wig (Burt Reynolds style) and box of medallions for you along with snakeskin boots and tight black leather jacket  
I have some pro plus for when we go out in the liner in case i nod off  

Dude


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Mycroft... your welcome to a go if you want to see what the change is like .
> 
> Dude


Cool, I'll give it a spin.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*FFS*



dudersvr said:


> Jeez you guys will make me have more comebacks than Frank Sinatra , a while ago Andy came on MKIV.NET saying he was going to build a MKIV supra drag/whatever car , everyone spoke about it for a couple of weeks , Andy even saying i want to buy a car etc , then nothing , I speak to a few people in the trade and am told Andys been told to concentrate on the Skyline , nothing wrong with that just HKS obviously know the sup would kick the liners **** and donrt want that as more liner owners NEED go fast bits  , this was told to me by more than one person invloved in the Jap car scene , why not let Andy answer why he went up on Mkiv saying he was building this and that then nothing !!!!!!.


Since you obviously have some kind of chip about money and performance I will correct your statements about me and my car.

First : My remark about running 10.2 on cold tyres was an attempt to make you understand something ( that you clearly dont ) that if I can pull this on cold normal street tyres, just imagine what the car would do with hot drag radials. It was not an excuse, just pointing out a fact. I never ran Drag Radials, I dont care that I didnt, I know the car had it in it and that was good enough for me personally.

Second : Cost - Yes I have spent a vast amount of money on my GTR however this is the car cost, the previous 600bhp engine, the new engine the consumable parts etc. One other thing too is safety. I remember watching the Supra hit the wall at Santa Pod, luckily for him at only 30+ mph. What do you think happens when you break a drive shaft? Have you ever seen this happen? We have over engineered the car, there are parts installed that you would install to run low nines or high eights, they were included by choice. I would rather spend the ' wasted' money on a drive shaft set that maybe will never break but does that make them not worth the expense? I didnt want to find out, thats why I bought them. This is only one example of such a small thing that costs alot and make no visual or performanc gain to the car other than provide a level of safety to me.

Third : Whether a Supra or Skyline can be tuned cheaper than the other, who cares, you obviously have financial hangups, why bother trying to explain your problem to a forum and upset a load of people who should know better, myself included. I may just build a stock GTR with a T51 and load it with as much gas as I can, strip it and run it, it will be the cheapest GTR there is for low times but will it be desirable and more importantly will it last - No I think not. We have tuned our GTR as well as our other cars the correct route, the best bits and take them as far as time and money will allow because there is no short cut. I fail to see how you 10.8 is some kind of great achievement for a RWD car pound for pound against say a 8 second drag Chevy V8, they run 8's all day, street legal, that says to me that if you are looking at prices, you wasted your money pal, you should have bought a V8 and done it on the cheap. Drag 4WD is an artform and one which you clearly do not understand. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it - but clearly they are not and the ones that are know that you cannot do it easily.

Fourth : Whomever your ' Japscene ' contacts are then they are inaccurate and full of $hit. No doubt the very same people you are asking are our competitors and therefore manufactured gossip is unfortunately a part of life necessary for a weak competitor to use. Your comments about HKS and us regarding a Supra are also complete $hit and this tells me everything I need to know about you and the information you are relying on - third hand buIIshit.

Fifth :Yes I said that we were looking at building a Supra, at the time we were however we changed our minds and built a 350Z instead. You rattle on about your car and no time, try doing it with 6 demo cars and a racecar ( which we work on at weekends and evenings ). I am not complaining as we love to mess around with cars, thats why we do it however we only have so much time and something had to give which was the Supra as the 350Z was more important for us to complete this year. Trust me, I would rather nothing more than to build a Supra ( and we will at somepoint ) and line it up side by side to you. No doubt when you lose ( which you will at somepoint) you can then go on the Supra forum and harp on about our times and how much money we had to spend to get them and how its not worth it and what you have is much better for your money.

Conclusion : You have drawn me into this pathetic arguement looking for exactly that. My first post was actually a friendly one but you somehow turned it around to challenge me about spending money. I dont wish to argue with you about it as quite frankly its none of your business likewise what you Supra costs is none of mine and whether or not you throw it together with bootlaces, I am not here to critisise you, do it your own way.

Running a 10 second Supra is impressive to the UK community as until this year no one has, however until this year no one really tried and shouting your wares in the USA for instance will be greeted with ' so what '. You tell someone in the USA or Japan etc that you run 10's, 9's, 8's etc in a GTR, they know what it took you to get there and its no cheap easy fix. Try running a real challenge like 4WD and you will quickly learn that its not just Skylines, its 4WD full stop - this is what you fail to realise as well as the microscopic worth of your comments regarding GTR's and Supra's. 

Johhny Tightlips : Hi, Yes the drag R33 is coming along but still far from resembling a car, let alone a GTR. Its looking good though, all in hand.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Despite our differences, I'd side with Andy on his main point... 4WD drive drag is no walk in the park, you'd think that in theory it'd be easy to make a 9 second 4WD drag car, extra traction and all that... But it isnt, its considerably more complex than a plain 2WD car for many reasons.

Ronnies car is now getting close to its potential (ie. a high 9, fully dressed road trim, plus cage) but it has taken many years to get it there. Remeber also that despite being the second fastest drag of the day at TOTB3 (beaten by 0.01 seconds! bugger!) it also handles, and was the fastest Skyline around the handling track, despite getting only one shot at it due to the questionable nature of the handling circuit organisation.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Just a simple question Dude, why did you come on a GTR website, start having a go at GTR's then get all defensive when someone picked on you and your car?

You obviously like Supras, we like Skylines, Andy could have gone and spent his money on an old camaro, or some other pro dragster and got some seriously impressive times if it was just to get a car fast!

I might not have made that clear, but i'm sure you get the point!
Alex B


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very well put Andy mate 

By the way dudersvr... Why did you come to the GT-R Register and start waffling on about Supras?  There are supra owners on the register who don't feel the need to define which is better: Supra or Skyline (BTW its the Skyline) This is another one of those pointless threads...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

skymania said:


> Very well put Andy mate
> 
> By the way dudersvr... Why did you come to the GT-R Register and start waffling on about Supras?  There are supra owners on the register who don't feel the need to define which is better: Supra or Skyline (BTW its the Skyline) This is another one of those pointless threads...


Why dont you get your parents to read the posts and you will see why i came to your forum , im fed up with telling you why .

Dude :smokin:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

To Andy Barnes 

All fair comments , i started off my post in reply saying your car was the bizz , that was really aggresive wasnt it , so now whos making excuses ??? 4wd is no good for drag racing !!!!! then why try , or even better build a GTS , I take it you will be at the Pod in Oct running your car !!!, driveshafts , i had a pro street Zodiac i built about 14 years ago that ran 10's and snapped plenty of drive/prop shafts but had all the correct parts to be legal for competition as a 10 second car , thats why im getting prop and driveshaft hoops made up have ARP wheelstuds in the rear hubs and an SFI approved damper and prob a scattershield for the flex plate , re the supra i still think your full of shite for the reasons you didnt build it , and dont get me wrong i'd love to see you build one cause if it was to the same standard as your skyline it would be a flying machine , why do you lot allways see anything like this thread as a personal attack ??? im stating facts and if you lot dont like it tough, and for the rest who say oh i hate threads like this then why do you keep reading it (look at the views) , i'll tell you why its the playground mentality , oh theres a fight lets go and watch and cheer , but dont get involved though oh no theres only a very few people who get involved all the others just watch and chip in when someone gets tired and bored , i havent got a hang up about spending money Andy i just dont charge my punters as much as some around  so havent got as much spare as you obviously have , like i said didnt want to turn this into a personal slagging match but it appears you do  

Dude :smokin:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> why do you lot allways see anything like this thread as a personal attack ??? im stating facts and if you lot dont like it tough,
> 
> Dude :smokin:



Thats the whole problem Dude, you are not stating facts, you are stating you opinion. Moreover when confronted with facts you still allude to your opinion.

You are correct, this thread does have a lot of views and I would agree it does resemble a playground but not a playground fight. Looks to me more like the playground geek throwing a tantrum with a lot of people looking on shaking their heads.

If you genuinly wanted to come on this forum and try and convince all these skyline owners that the supra is a better deal financially for drag racing you couldnt have gone about it in a worse way. Its nice that you have that opinion, its ok that you would like to share that opinion but the way you have endevoured to do it is childish and petty and if the posts initial intention was to win over some Skyline owners to the Supra cause I am afraid it has failed miserably.

If anything you have only further segregated the two owners groups and for what, so you could extend your five mins of glory by blowing your own trumpet.

Shame on you dude, if you werent so singularly opinionated and had handled this thread better it could have been a productive thread not the embarrasment it has now become.

It obviously has eluded you that some skyline owners are happy with what they have, not just for one reason (in your case power for the £) but for many reasons. Thats the whole thing about the Skyline, its very seldom a one reason car, it has so much more to offer than that.

I drive and work on both cars a lot as well as most other Jap Marques, I made my decision and went for a GTsT. Out of intrest I am a good bit over 600 BHP and it prolly cost about 10G and that includes forged pistons and a bottom end rebuild so not all Skyline are expensive to get power from. However thats not the reason I went for a GTsT, like many others on here the Skyline filled many of the criteria I wanted from a car, actuall back seats and a boot being just one of the many reasons I chose it over a Supra.

Do I have any regrets about that desicion after reading your post ..... not a chance dude, it just makes me glad I have a skyline and am on this forum


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

'If anything you have only further segregated the two owners groups and for what, so you could extend your five mins of glory by blowing your own trumpet.

Shame on you dude, if you werent so singularly opinionated and had handled this thread better it could have been a productive thread not the embarrasment it has now become'


You guys really cant be as stupid as you appear to be , for the last time , i didnt come to your forum to convert you all to supra ownership etc etc , i came here because a thread started on mkiv.net from a joke remark i made but obviously skyline ownership requires removal of the sense of humour , the thread within a day got to the point where it and another on this BBS were removed , i didnt get to see either so i thaught id re start it to see what was said and i have , did you expect me to come over here and say 'oh i wish i had bought a skyline' no , as for not stating facts i think i have but thats my opinion as you rightly say , once again im not slagging skylines off , if you really want to get your GTS going though just stick a 3 ltr supra lump in it  And as for Andy Barnes telling me how hard it is to run a 10 in a 4wd what a twat theres a guy in either Aus or NZ building an engine for one of your members and his runs 10's and was built for peanuts , and the statement go on the US forums and tell em youve run 10's in a skyline and you get respect !!!! more bullshit do that and youll get 'whats a skyline' . You guys make me die , still i guess ive brightened up your evenings looking at the views on this post (amazing what a supra owner can do) .
Its now degenerated to pure name calling and as such is no longer any fun , goodbye and love to you all :smokin: 

Dude


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> a while ago Andy came on MKIV.NET saying he was going to build a MKIV supra drag/whatever car , everyone spoke about it for a couple of weeks , Andy even saying i want to buy a car etc , then nothing


Didn't know this. Still don't buy your story though.....



dudersvr said:


> I dont need a competition with a ltd price range... I dont want any advantage , I dont NEED any advantage ...


So why keep going on about it? Why not just beat everybody else and then congratulate yourself on your fiscal rectitude. Wait a minute, you didn't win anything...



dudersvr said:


> i had a pro street Zodiac i built about 14 years ago that ran 10's ...


You've come a long way in 14 years


----------



## TOTBmr2 (Aug 20, 2004)

Not here to argue. Just wondered what makes a 4wd hard to drag race? I thought a GTR had a hi teck computer controlled diff that puts the power to the wheels as needed?

True 4wds will kill transmissions like there is no tomorrow due to having so much rubber on the road for launching - but do you not just buy better transmission?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

dudersvr said:


> once again im not slagging skylines off , if you really want to get your GTS going though just stick a 3 ltr supra lump in it  Dude


Its comments like that unfortunatly that put you in a bad light Dude, throughout this thread you have constantly said one thing then immediatly recanted and said another and branded it humor and us with a lack of humor if we dont respond well to it. Its childish, sorry but it is.

For example if I were to say, "once again I am not slagging Supras off but the only way TS could get one to go fast was put a RB unit in it and for the GT throw the heavy old 3.0 lump out and fit a MR2 engine" people would of course jump to the conclusion that I was infact infering that the 3.0 unit or the weight distribution of the vehicle was less than perfect.

Of course like yourself I would of course just be being humorous :smokin:

As for your comment "fit a 3.0 supra unit" that was of course funny, bearing in mind that a 3.0 VL Holden bottom end could be bought and installed in the GTsT for much less money with greater reward as per your philosophy.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know much about drag racing, although i have a mate who does, but there must be a reason all the big draggers are rear wheel drive?

Alex B


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

front wheels don't get bags of traction when they are in the air


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Come on guys... I know the Summer has deserted us... but genertaing our own heat will never suffice... I do wish it would stop raining.


----------

